# Mark "Smelly" Bell



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

Mark "Smelly" Bell of Supertraining Gym, the strongest gym in the west lol has been eating a little better... Posted this on facebook today. Kinda weird seeing him like this.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

have no idea who that is..PL?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 1, 2012)

is it just me or does this pic look like it has been photoshopped? The guys face is totally puffy as compared to his body.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah he's a powerlifter. Doesn't look like one though!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> is it just me or does this pic look like it has been photoshopped? The guys face is totally puffy as compared to his body.



Its high dosed GH. Look at the knuckles in his hands too.  He just has a very round face. Take a look at his youtube vids.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah, face looks weird


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 1, 2012)

That build is my goal in the next ten years minus the moon face


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 1, 2012)

Hes in good shape and looks very strong.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 1, 2012)

Was he in bigger stronger faster? Dude looks so familar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Was he in bigger stronger faster? Dude looks so familar




Yes his brother made that film.  Mark was in it.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought so. He looked pretty puffy in that film man. Glad to see him looking jacked now


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2012)

Massive upper body.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2012)

smelly lookin good


----------



## Jada (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good8-l but i agree his face doesnt match up to his body


----------



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> I thought so. He looked pretty puffy in that film man. Glad to see him looking jacked now



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!?!  Ever meet a big ass real powerlifter face to face?  If you had, you'd know that we can look puffy AND jacked.

Fucking bodybuilders...... always hating on powerlifters.  Lol.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like without assistance he would weigh 138lbs on that tiny frame.  I can say that because I look thaaaat good....not.  Just hatin!!!!!

Great documentary btw!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2012)

He is a friend of mine and this is his 2nd time leaning up in last 2 years, his wife made him do it for health reasons.

Strong! he has a 2500 total and going for 2700 next!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Looks like without assistance he would weigh 138lbs on that tiny frame.  I can say that because I look thaaaat good....not.  Just hatin!!!!!
> 
> Great documentary btw!!!



Tiny frame I think not bro dude is a big guy, he was 290 now he is about 270.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2012)

SAD said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!?!  Ever meet a big ass real powerlifter face to face?  If you had, you'd know that we can look puffy AND jacked.
> 
> Fucking bodybuilders...... always hating on powerlifters.  Lol.



It's called a Powerface because we are always puffing up and blowing our faces out day in and day out.

Holding breath grinding out 105% yeah, what he did that is awesome is lose the Powerbelly!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 2, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Strong! he has a 2500 total and going for 2700 next!



Jeezzzuus. 2500. that dudes an animal!


----------



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> It's called a Powerface because we are always puffing up and blowing our faces out day in and day out.
> 
> Holding breath grinding out 105% yeah, what he did that is awesome is lose the Powerbelly!



Hahaha, I love my powerbelly, but it's keeping me from competing at 275lbs.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Jeezzzuus. 2500. that dudes an animal!



Him and Truston Shull have huge totals Truston is right there with him.

A friend of ours Scott Hoss Cartwright walked out and smashed a 1025 single ply squat in a meet for a World Record 2 weeks later some European did 1027 lol pissed Scott off.


----------



## SAD (Nov 2, 2012)

By the way, and this message is especially for POB, Mark is on a semi-strict Paleo diet.  He cheats with white rice, but I think other than that it's exclusively Paleo.


----------



## Azog (Nov 2, 2012)

What a change from the film! He looks awesome.


----------



## BigFella (Nov 2, 2012)

2500? Respect!


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 2, 2012)

Pl squad here son.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't find much video's on Marks meets but I know he got over 2300 and Treston Shull got 2502


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 5, 2012)

Mark is 2551 and Treston is 2502.  No one works harder than Mark in the gym.  Treston has speed and flexability like no one ive ever seen when it comes to squatting.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Mark is 2551 and Treston is 2502.  No one works harder than Mark in the gym.  Treston has speed and flexability like no one ive ever seen when it comes to squatting.



Treston is a real good dude, he just got married!


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 5, 2012)

SAD said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!?!  Ever meet a big ass real powerlifter face to face?  If you had, you'd know that we can look puffy AND jacked.
> 
> Fucking bodybuilders...... always hating on powerlifters.  Lol.



Sad I love you, no homo. Dude, I have a PL body type. I don't mind being puffy as long as I'm constantly getting stronger. I dont care about abs as long as I'm doing cardio, they can keep that shit.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2012)

Didn't his brother die? That is what it says at the end of the documentary.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2012)

SAD said:


> By the way, and this message is especially for POB, Mark is on a semi-strict Paleo diet.  He cheats with white rice, but I think other than that it's exclusively Paleo.



lol sounds like a fucking cross fitter. He's actually using carb backloading. I don't even know what that means.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 5, 2012)

Good for him


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/

That is the diet he is doing.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 5, 2012)

Ripped up like Rambo


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

So.. What weight class is he in now?

And to our powerlifters here, how do you think this will affect his totals?


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> So.. What weight class is he in now?
> 
> And to our powerlifters here, how do you think this will affect his totals?



depends , he might blow back up for a contest or choose to lift at 275  without drastic cutting or even 242 with a massive water dump pre weigh in followed by a few bags of iv fluid to rehydrate. his total would drop some but if he could hit 242 without draining all his strength his 242 numbers would be amazing. 
years ago when i was more active in that scene i was in ohio at the arnold classic and heard louie simmons call all his lifters at weigh in 1 baggers or 2 baggers lol , that was their iv bag counts. 
these guys have much respect from me , ive never bee under that much weight , the closest i ever came was in a 2 ply titan boss suit and was still over 2 hundred pounds less than that. that is some SERIOUS weight they are lifting.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 6, 2012)

Man I need to start following a PL routine


----------

